# What Epiphone is Johnny Winter Using??



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Recorded in Copenhagen very early in his career with his original band in 1970.

[video=youtube;VqXYuWOoBl4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqXYuWOoBl4[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, what a monster. I would never have the cajones to play solos with such a basic unprocessed tone.

Is that a Whilshire or something like that?

Truthfully I think Johhny could play on pretty much anything and still be better than most.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Yup, that's a Wilshire. Johnny was awesome, seen him in his young and old years. The Danes in the audience look pretty subdued... .

http://guitarexperience.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/epiphone-1964-willshire-.jpg


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Wilshire, Crestwood, and Coronet models are woefully overlooked guitars. I'm honoured to have my late cousin's 64 Coronet, and proudly pack a recent-issue Wilshire these days. They're light, resonant, and have necks joined way up high.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow! Thanks for posting this clip. I saw him a couple of years after that. I still get chills thinking about it. It was my first concert. He was backing up John Mayall, who was good but nothing like Johnny Winter. A true master of his instrument.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I have one of those Epiphone Wilshire. 
Its a reissue from 2008. 

Really nice to play, upper fret access is amazing

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?63439-Finally-found-one-NGD&highlight=


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Johnny was a true musician. Many would look at him and think he's just one of those rockers, modern day guitarist, etc. But he was a musician first, with understanding in that field way, way beyond most of his peers.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not a vintage one, but close enough.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

335Bob said:


> Yup, that's a Wilshire. Johnny was awesome, seen him in his young and old years. The Danes in the audience look pretty subdued... .
> 
> http://guitarexperience.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/epiphone-1964-willshire-.jpg


subdued is putting it politely


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> subdued is putting it politely


Subdued? They look too damned young and straight. The girls look cute but the one young lady was politely sipping her beer. I guess Edgar wasn't with him for this show. I'm wondering what the 12 string is he's playing later on.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You may need to give the audience a bit of a break. As Electraglide points out they are very young and in his career, so was Johnny. He was relatively little known at that time and in Copenhagen, that would be even more true, since Johnny was an American.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I'm wondering what the 12 string is he's playing later on.


Fender Electric XII. Fender's take on and electric twelve string. Johnny used for slide early on. I don't believe he had it strung with all 12 strings though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's mine. The Coronet is in the middle. It was the same sort of lovely cherry red as the one posted earlier in the thread, once upon a time. Over the last 40 years, though, it has been through a ridiculous number of overhauls, that involved stripping, routing, refretting, new pickguards, new bridges, new pickups, new electronics, sometimes a BIgsby, sometimes not. You can see the spots where there used to be something screwed in. The current state is a Mighty Mite P90 by the bridge, and a homebrew near the neck with some alnico polepieces taken from a busted grey-bottom Strat pickup. I have two volume pots and a 3-way tone switch. The original dogear-cover P-90 was gifted to singer-songwriter Marshall Crenshaw in 1982, since he played one of those guitars as well.

The green one is a recent-issue Wilshire that I bought, minus pickups and electronics, from a guy who was going to use it as a project guitar, and gave up. Sulphur was generous enough to swap me a pair of P-Rails for a pedal, and I made a new pickguard with different electronics than the original. I put the vlume pot somewhere useful, and instead of having dual volume/tone controls, I went with master volume and tone, and a 3-way toggle for each pickup, so thattheir mode could be switched individually. Lotta tone options.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> You may need to give the audience a bit of a break. As Electraglide points out they are very young and in his career, so was Johnny. He was relatively little known at that time and in Copenhagen, that would be even more true, since Johnny was an American.


I have a DVD of Johnny live through the '70s. There's a few cuts from Danish t.v. at the Gladsaxe Teen Club in 1970. Edgar played keyboard, drums and vocals. Umcle John Turner was drums and Tommy Shannon was bass. The kids look from about 12 to probably 19 or 20 with not too many older.


----------

